# 1970 GTO Hood vent



## ceebring (Sep 30, 2019)

Much discussion at a car show on what color the ornamental hood vents should be on my 1970 GTO. Which is factory correct - that they are body color or black. Would appreciate it if someone knew the answer to help to settle which is correct. Can't find the answer in the Paul Zazarine GTO restoration book. 

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ceebring said:


> Much discussion at a car show on what color the ornamental hood vents should be on my 1970 GTO. Which is factory correct - that they are body color or black. Would appreciate it if someone knew the answer to help to settle which is correct. Can't find the answer in the Paul Zazarine GTO restoration book.
> 
> Thanks



The Judge had the black hood scoop inserts. The GTO had body colored scoops.


----------

